# Allis chalmers B-10 Front Wheels



## Simplicity7016 (Mar 4, 2015)

New lisitng on Ebay.These wheels look like they will work on my 7016 but they appear to be narrower.Hoping one of you Simplicity gurus can take a peak at the listing to verify that.I don't know narrower is that bad.The tractor is going to be used for gardening and not mowing.It came with a rototiller that is in working condition.Below is a link for the listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121600086674?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

They will fit but they are narrow 4" rims. Personally that is what I prefer but you already have wide tires.


----------



## Simplicity7016 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Good Wheels*

I sure would appreciate it if you could look for those old wheels and let me know what I need to do to get them from you.Thanks............Al Anderson


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Simplicity7016 said:


> I sure would appreciate it if you could look for those old wheels and let me know what I need to do to get them from you.Thanks............Al Anderson


Will have chance tomorrow to dig them out.


----------



## Simplicity7016 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Wheels*

Thanks much


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

This is what I have. Turns out they are off a B112 same as Simplicity 3012. Never worked so hard to get tires off rims. Had to go in and take a nap.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Duplicate post


----------



## Simplicity7016 (Mar 4, 2015)

The price via Fed Ex is the best for me but here's the deal.I've been putting feelers out on every resource I could find for a set to fit the tractor.I ended up finding a pair for $35 including shipping.Haven't seen them so it's a gamble they're the right ones but I had to do it as planting time is coming soon.Long story short I may still take your wheels and I most definitely appreciate your effort but let me see if the ones supposedly arriving this coming Monday are right and will work.If they are crap or wrong I'm ready to pay you however we can.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Fine with me! You've certainly been beating the bushes. Hope they work for you.


----------



## Simplicity7016 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Fingers Crossed*

Shortly after trying the wheels arriving Monday I will post you back and thanks so so much for your effort to date.It's always nice to know there's people around still willing to help out.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's what this forum is about . It forms a common bond for those of us that love our tractors,..no matter how big,or small !


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Al, if you are having trouble posting photos you might try uploading them to photobucket and then copy photo link to this site. I have to use photo bucket as my iPad OS does not provide for uploading photos directly from my photo library to most sites.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

These on eBay will fit your tractor http://www.ebay.com/itm/Simplicity-...6cf730&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=121600086674


----------

